# الأسرة في الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟؟؟؟



## اني بل (21 يوليو 2009)

الاسرة هى ايقونة الكنيسة وهى بحياتها تشهد لله ، الاسرة المقدسة والبيوت التى للمسيح 







هى نفوس حققت غاية الله من التجسد والفداء ..

" اما انا وبيتى فنعبد الرب " 

 لذا فان الله منخ خلال كلمته المقدسة يقود حياة الاشخاص افرادا وجماعات ينير بكلمته الطريق لهم حتى يصلوا 

الى الاتحاد بشخصه المبارك 

الله من البدء يعطى القانون الالهى للارتباط بين الرجل والمرآه كأساس لتكوين الاسرة " لذلك يترك 

الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويصير الاثنين جسدا واحدا .. اذا ليس بعد اثنين بل جسد​ 

واحد " 

مازال القانون الالهى الذى ربط بين ادم وحواء لتكوين اول اسرة بشرية مستمر

 حتى الآن يربط بين 

الرجل والمرأه نواة كل اسرة 



الكتاب المقدس والافراد داخل الاسرة 

الكتاب المقدس حينما يتكلم عن الشخصيات يحرص ان يبين جذورها 

 اى الاسرة التى نشأت 

فيها وأثرت فى تكوينها ونموها . فهذا موسى ذلك النبى العظيم يعرض الكتاب اثر والدته " يوكابد "

 فى تربيته وتعليمه ، وعاش للإله الواحد التى عرفته به امه ولم تؤثر فيه كل عبادة الأوثان 

حينماعاش فى قصرفرعون 

يوحنا المعمدان هذا النبى الشاهد بالحق ومعد الطريق امام الملك المسيح 

عاش فى اسرة كل 

افرادها يتقون الرب ممتلئين من الروح القدس 

تيموثاوس تلميذ بولس الرسول والذى قال عنه " اذ اتذكر الايمان العديم الرياء الذي 

فيك الذي 

سكن اولا في جدتك لوئيس و امك افنيكي " 2 تى 1 : 5 


الكتاب يصف العلاقة التى تربط بين افراد الأسرة ويوضح كيف تكون .. بل يدعو 

وينصح الأفراد لتبنى 

العلاقة الصحيحة والسليمة  فحينما يتكلم عن العلاقة بين الزوج والزوجة  

يعود بنا الى القصد 

الألهى حينما خلق الله "حواء " ويؤكد أنه خلقها لتكون معينا نظير "ادم " ، وهاهو آدام يؤكد هذه 

العلاقة " هذه عظم من عظامى ولحم من لحمى " .. هذا المخلوق خرج منى .. وفى الزواج يترك 

الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامراته ويكون الاثنين جسدا واحدا ، هذا المخلوق الذى خرج منى عاد 

الى 

ويصف الكتاب محبة الاباء والامهات لأولادهم  

فيعرض علينا موقف داود مع ابنه ابشالوم ذلك الابن 

العاق المتمرد الذى فعل بداود ابيه كثيرا من الشرور فنرى ونلمس مشاعر ومحبة داود كأب وهو 

يبكى ابشالوم " يا ابنى ابشالوم يا ليتنى مت عوضا عنك يا ابشالوم .. يا ابنى .. " 

والأم أيضا تحب اولادها ولا تطيق ان يمسهم اذى ، فيعرض الكتاب قصة المراتين اللتين تنازعتا عن 

ابن امام سليمان الملك ، ولكى يحل الملك النزاع قال : اشطروا الولد الحى اثنين واعطوا نصفا 

للواحدة ونصفا للاخرى .. فوافقت التى لم تكن اما للولد ، اما الأم الحقيقية التى لا ترضى ان 

يمس ابنها اى اذى فقد أضطربت احشائها على ابنها وقالت اعطوها الولد الحى ولا تميتوه 

ويصور الكتاب محبة الابناء لوالديهم والطاعة لهما والبر بهما واكرامهما من خلال احداث كثيرة ، فاهو

 اسحق ابن ابراهيم الذى اخذه ابوه ليقدمه محرقة للرب وربطه ابوه ووضعه على المذبح واخذ 

السكين ليذبحه .. كل ذلك وهو مطيع وصامت لا يمانع ولا يعترض ولا يهرب تكوين 22 : 9 – 10 

يوسف الصديق الذى كان فى اعلى المناصب متسلطا على كل مصر مع ذلك لم يخجل أن يصعد 

لأستقبال ابيه يعقوب ويفتخر به وهو يدخله الى فرعون وينحنى ليقبل عنقه 

ويؤكد الكتاب على المحبة بين الأخوة فيقول : " الصديق

 يحب فى كل وقت اما الاخ فللشدة يولد "

 ام 16 : 17 

" الاخ امنع من مدينة حصينة و المخاصمات كعارضة قلعة " ام 18 : 19 

ويشرح المحبة بين الاقارب فيعرض للمحبة التى كانت بين ابرام وابن اخيه لوط ويظهر ذلك فى 

سبى سادوم حيث يقول الكتاب " فلما سمع ابرام ان اخاه سبي جر غلمانه المتمرنين ولدان بيته 

ثلاث مئة و ثمانية عشر و تبعهم الى دان و انقسم عليهم ليلا هو و عبيده فكسرهم و تبعهم الى

 حوبة التي عن شمال دمشق و استرجع كل الاملاك و استرجع لوطا اخاه ايضا و املاكه و النساء 

ايضا و الشعب " تك 14 : 14 – 16 

ولاننسى ايضا المحبة التى كانت بين يوناثان وداود وقد كان داود زوج اخت يوناثان وقيل فى تلك

 المحبة " وكان لما فرغ من الكلام مع شاول ان نفس يوناثان تعلقت بنفس داود و احبه يوناثان

 كنفسه .. ورثه عند موته رثاء موثر وقال قد تضايقت عليك يا خى يوناثان كنت حلو لى جدا محبتك

 لى اعجب من محبة النساء " 

وايضا المحبة التى ربطت بين راعوث وحماتها نعمى والتى اصرت ان 

تمضى معها حيثما تذهب

 وقالت لها " فقالت راعوث لا تلحي علي ان اتركك و ارجع عنك لانه حيثما ذهبت اذهب و حيثما 

بت ابيت شعبك شعبي و الهك الهي حيثما مت اموت و هناك اندفن هكذا يفعل الرب بي و هكذا 

يزيد انما الموت يفصل بيني و بينك " رع 1 : 16 – 17 


والكتاب المقدس يحرص أن يوصى كل فرد فى الأسرة 

يوصى الزوج والزوجة قائلا " ايها النساء اخضعن لرجالكن كما للرب لان 

الرجل هو راس المراة كما ان 

المسيح ايضا راس الكنيسة و هو مخلص الجسد و لكن كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح كذلك النساء

 لرجالهن في كل شيء ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم كما احب المسيح ايضا الكنيسة و اسلم نفسه 

لاجلها لكي يقدسها مطهرا اياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة لكي يحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة لا 

دنس فيها و لا غضن او شيء من مثل ذلك بل تكون مقدسة و بلا عيب كذلك 

يجب على الرجال ان

 يحبوا نساءهم كاجسادهم من يحب امراته يحب نفسه فانه لم يبغض احد جسده قط بل يقوته و 

يربيه كما الرب ايضا للكنيسة لاننا اعضاء جسمه من لحمه و من عظامه من اجل هذا يترك الرجل 

اباه و امه و يلتصق بامراته و يكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا " اف 5 : 22 : 31 

يوصى الأب ويقول له " ولتكن هذه الكلمات التي انا اوصيك بها اليوم على قلبك و

 قصها على 

اولادك و تكلم بها حين تجلس في بيتك و حين تمشي في الطريق و حين تنام و حين تقوم " تث 6 : 6 – 7 

يوصى الآباء " وانتم ايها الاباء لا تغيظوا اولادكم بل ربوهم بتاديب الرب و انذاره " اف 6 : 2 – 4 " رب

 الولد في طريقه فمتى شاخ ايضا لا يحيد عنه " ام 22 : 6 " الجهالة مرتبطة بقلب الولد عصا 

التاديب تبعدها عنه " ام 22 : 15 يوصى الابناء قائلا " ايها الاولاد اطيعوا 

والديكم في الرب لان هذا حق " اف 6 : 1

" اسمع لابيك الذي ولدك و لا تحتقر امك اذا شاخت " ام 23 : 22 " 

اكرم اباك و امك لكي تطول ايامك على الارض التي يعطيك الرب الهك " خر 20 : 12 

يوصى بان تكون محبة الآخر كمحبة النفس كوصية اولى وعظمى 

تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل فكرك وكل قدرتك ، وتحب قريبك كنفسك 






"منقول



​


----------



## amselim (21 يوليو 2009)

> الاسرة المقدسة والبيوت التى للمسيح
> هى نفوس حققت غاية الله من التجسد والفداء ..
> 
> " اما انا وبيتى فنعبد الرب "



الموضوع رااااااااااااائع

شكراااااااااا لك


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Rosetta (22 يوليو 2009)




----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2009)

موضوع هام ومتكامل ورائع ومميز شكراا صلى لى


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2009)

رائع جداااا يا  جورجينا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)




----------

